
Will a massive exaflood of traffic crash the internet? - makimaki
http://www.economist.com/science/tq/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12673221
======
geuis
Look, this stupid idea has been bandied about for years, just as the Economist
article says. I'd like to point out that the Discovery Institute also promotes
intelligent design and teaching creationism in U.S. schools in lieu of ACTUAL
SCIENCE. Perhaps they believe we need less scientists and technologists
because God will save the internet. Idiots.

